# Manata Vs. Cheung Redux



## tellville (Jan 29, 2007)

Manata takes on Cheung here: http://triablogue.blogspot.com/2007/01/im-best-around-nothings-ever-gonna.html

Which is critiquing Cheung's article here (which is responding to an objection by Steve Hays): http://www.vincentcheung.com/2007/01/23/blinded-by-atheism/


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 29, 2007)

Sorry but I get a little tired of people "taking on" other people and scenarios where so-and-so "versus" so-and-so.




The blogger accuses this Cheung fella of having "an unstable mind."

There is good meat later on, but the first 5 paragraphs is a load of sarcastic dreck that I cannot see how is glorifying to God (much like wearing a wife beater t shirt and holding a shotgun on a Christian disucssion board. One may have good brains but poor taste).



*It is not only what we argue that is important, but it is also important HOW we argue.*


----------



## JM (Jan 29, 2007)

Is this Vantil vs. Clark all over again? What's the difference between Cheung's view [not taking into account his personal style] and Manata's view?

Newbie question, I know.

j


----------



## Magma2 (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm going to put in a vote for the "Shotgun" Manata avatar. I liked it. I like your Leadbelly avatar too. Can a Robert Johnson be far behind?


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jan 29, 2007)

Paul manata said:


> Oh, and  about your comment about what kind of picture is acceptable on a Christian discussion board.
> 
> Give me a break. Seriously.
> 
> ...



awww, Paul! I though that was a lovely bit of visual satire!


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 29, 2007)

Paul;

Don't remove your avator on account of me. Just because I think it is poor taste does not mean that it offends me.


And I do think it IS important how we argue. I have profited from many of your posts..and I might have profited from others had I been able to trudge through all the thick sarcasm. 

If the truth already offends, why try to be even more offensive?



The thread was posted about this blog and links were provided. I gave my opinion. That is all it is - an opinion. 



On a conciliatory note: I know Christ was very harsh to the Pharisees but very tender to others. I hope that any harshness we exhibit is restricted to the Pharisees of our day. If Cheung is the modern equivalent, then he deserves a trouncing.


----------

